
Why OkCupid is changing how you message - Sidnicious
https://theblog.okcupid.com/why-okcupid-is-changing-how-you-message-f14d492e7853
======
masonic
"first messages appear on the profile of the sender and _only_ on the profile
of the sender"

Then, two short subheads later, we have:

"That’s because first messages now _only_ appear to the _recipient_."

Even they don't understand their _own_ new monstrosity. It's like the worst
features of OKC and POF rolled into one.

And don't even get me started on the obscene number of trackers[1] in their
app now.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15885321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15885321)

